# Question about long-term usage. (ALSO ALONG WITH F@H)



## Toothless (Oct 31, 2014)

So I'm planning on enlisting with the Navy but my desktop isn't up yet. Hopefully I get the CPU before I head out and whatnot. I plan to have WCG and F@H running while away and I'm wondering how long can I leave the desktop going without any issues. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> So I'm planning on enlisting with the Navy but my desktop isn't up yet. Hopefully I get the CPU before I head out and whatnot. I plan to have WCG and F@H running while away and I'm wondering how long can I leave the desktop going without any issues. Anyone have an idea?


What sort of setup do you have?  If it's a stock-clocked air-cooled system I really see no reason you couldn't leave it for a year at a time.  WC'd setups require some maintenance, or at least a close eye.  Same with OCed ones.  But something like my 3770k with a heatpipe cooler + nothing fancy, well, it doesn't require hardly anything.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2014)

Well my 1090t rig has been crunching for almost 3 years now 24/7 like a boss. SO as long as you have a solid hsf on the cpu you should be great. For me if I was to build a dedicated only crunching rig that was going to be left unattended for a long period of time, I would use a top teir hsf with the best fans I could buy, no water cooling here and a passive gpu. Also I would just use a small hdd, minimal amount of mem and thats it. The less you have the less that can fail.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 31, 2014)

Basically the rig would be the (in progress) in my specs without the cooler. I'm obviously not overclocking anything so there is that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Basically the rig would be the (in progress) in my specs without the cooler. I'm obviously not overclocking anything so there is that.


Well, the Raidmax PSU makes me uncomfortable (even more so than the one I've modified) but otherwise I don't see any reason it couldn't survive running unattended for highly extended periods of time.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the Raidmax PSU makes me uncomfortable (even more so than the one I've modified) but otherwise I don't see any reason it couldn't survive running unattended for highly extended periods of time.


So far it's been a really solid PSU. No issues at all with it and it has blue LEDs!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a raidmax psu in one rig and it's been great. I am thinking of getting another 1000w 80+ gold one for one of my rigs when I start one it permanent setup. And use it's left overs for another build I have planned for the next couple weeks.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2014)

If you have access to a computer, you could install TeamViewer on the cruncher and remote into it if needed.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you have access to a computer, you could install TeamViewer on the cruncher and remote into it if needed.


How to connect while at bootcamp/at sea?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> How to connect while at bootcamp/at sea?


Ghosts


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> How to connect while at bootcamp/at sea?


I obviously have no clue about what being in the Navy is like, which is why I said "if."


----------

